# Anyone else have performance issues with Lightroom?



## Braineack (Jul 31, 2016)

I was happy when I first upgraded to 4K, but im noticing a performance hit in LR where images seem to take forever to load and render.

take a look at this video of me simply scrolling through my library at 1080p vs 2160p:

https://goo.gl/photos/FdipgKTZoZwZFogF9

and another example of the incredible lag I see when using the adjustments brush:

https://goo.gl/photos/GVjoysZQv5mF6qhd6


----------



## tirediron (Jul 31, 2016)

Good thing you have "with Lightroom" in the title, or you'd get more replies than you could handle!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 31, 2016)

On board video card or separate video card?

When is the last time you did a complete maintenance of your computer?  Virus scan, malware scan, disk scan, defrag HD and restart of windows.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 31, 2016)

R9 390.
500gb ssd
FX 8320
32gb ram
Win10

Everything was freshly installed maybe 6 months ago


No viruses, no malware, started really noticing sluggishness randomly maybe 2 weeks ago.


using tapatalk.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 31, 2016)

Braineack said:


> R9 390.
> 500gb ssd
> FX 8320
> 32gb ram
> ...


Where is your scratch file?  I am assuming that you have a second hard drive besides the ssd.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 1, 2016)

yes, i have 4 other HDDs.  I'll have to double check how i set that up.


----------



## goooner (Aug 1, 2016)

I installed an update over the weekend that supposedly 'fixed' bugs. Mine is running quite smoothly, but I don't use 4K (only HD). Is your program up to date?


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 1, 2016)

Have you done any updates to software (including Windows 10)? I've had some issues with 10 and security software.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 1, 2016)

No I haven't updated LR since the 6.1 update.   I'll look into that.

Dont remember installing/updating anything in win10.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 1, 2016)

I did have performance issues until I updated to the latest version and most of my performance issues disappear. I can scroll through photos in the develop module just as fast as the library module now.  Apparently there was some kind of memory issue with the previous version that was causing a lot of the performance issues. Seems to be okay now. Also for some strange reason, export seems to be faster. 

The biggest performance booster for me was moving the catalog to my SSD. That made an incredible difference.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Aug 1, 2016)

Braineack said:


> I was happy when I first upgraded to 4K, but im noticing a performance hit in LR where images seem to take forever to load and render.
> 
> take a look at this video of me simply scrolling through my library at 1080p vs 2160p:
> 
> ...



My LR develop mode isn't performing at all

Cause: Due to an admin mix up I was getting CC, LR & PS for free for the past two years.
Effect: There was none until adobe rumbled me.
Solution: Pay for the service. 

After thought: I was thinking if you had gotten iMac with the older processor it wasn't able to run the newest CC properly but then I saw that you have windows so basically you can ignore my thought train..


----------



## tecboy (Aug 1, 2016)

Try dual graphic cards.  If still performance lags, get triple graphic cards.  Or, go spend more money and get quad graphic cards.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 1, 2016)

tecboy said:


> Try dual graphic cards.  If still performance lags, get triple graphic cards.  Or, go spend more money and get quad graphic cards.



Well heck...why not octuple graphic cards?


----------



## Braineack (Aug 1, 2016)

My GPU was already $400; thanks.  and it's equipped with a gpu clock that can handle most anything right now and has more vRAM than any game/application can even utilize (8GB).

the new Pro Duo does look pretty cool, but it's also $1,500 and I shouldn't need that much GPU to look at a static set of pixels.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 1, 2016)

nerwin said:


> I did have performance issues until I updated to the latest version and most of my performance issues disappear. I can scroll through photos in the develop module just as fast as the library module now.  Apparently there was some kind of memory issue with the previous version that was causing a lot of the performance issues. Seems to be okay now. Also for some strange reason, export seems to be faster.
> 
> The biggest performance booster for me was moving the catalog to my SSD. That made an incredible difference.



ill look into updating.  my catalog is not on my SDD (i have a 2TB 7200rpm drive devoted to pictures). I experimented with it, and didnt notice a difference.   but maybe ill test it out again and if i do the update.


you're on 6.5?  im still on 6.1.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 1, 2016)

While I don't have much performance issues, I'm getting frequent BSODs and was finally able to have someone who knows how to read minidumps and they told me there is a fatal hardware error with my CPU. Sooooo looks like I'll be buying either a new CPU or just building a whole new system....there goes my lens fund.


----------



## randymckown (Sep 2, 2016)

LOL yeah I found the glitch .. it's called CC .. I was much happier in the old days slamming down cash for an upgrade that was a fine-tuned final release opposed to paying $120 a year for software that is "continuously updated" <<< there's a word for that ... it's called BETA


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 2, 2016)

randymckown said:


> LOL yeah I found the glitch .. it's called CC .. I was much happier in the old days slamming down cash for an upgrade that was a fine-tuned final release opposed to paying $120 a year for software that is "continuously updated" <<< there's a word for that ... it's called BETA


You can still buy it.  I'm running v6.5.1 with a local, real install.  Pay once, use forever if you want to.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Sep 2, 2016)

I had the same issue. The steps below resolved the issue.


In Library Mode Click Import > Look at top right corner, under "File Handling" and make sure "Build Preview" is set to "Minimal".
Edit > Preferences > Performance > Try checking and un-checking "Use Graphics Processor"


----------



## Braineack (Sep 2, 2016)

yeah im not running off the cloud.

oh the build preview will totally help me.


----------



## greatchimney (Oct 17, 2016)

Maybe it's because of a Windows 10 update. Do you remember when the issue started? If you do, you should check if you got an update that day. Check the updates history.


----------



## freddy21 (Nov 17, 2016)

Have you checked background programs?  Task Manager should show you whats keeping your pc busy.

I would also go to Edit - Preferences in LR and make sure LR is using your graphics card.  In the last 6 months I have seen LR have problems with several installations and driver versions on my Nvidia card and in all cases it shut down its use of my graphics card.
I would also check my Global graphics preferences.  Since LR uses your graphics card global settings for anti aliasing and more it may affect performance.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 18, 2016)

I was having a driver issue with my GPU (I started having issues with games) -- I've had a lot of AMDs in this machine so there were conflicts I guess.

 and ive since upgraded to 6.7 or whatever it is now and it's much better.


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes when i first got it i could import photos from my camera in about 3 minutes now it literally takes about 30 minutes


----------



## Braineack (Nov 26, 2016)

Starskream666 said:


> Yes when i first got it i could import photos from my camera in about 3 minutes now it literally takes about 30 minutes


Using usb 2.0?  Using a slow SD card?

using tapatalk.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 14, 2017)

just a random update.  I couldn't stand it anymore and just bought a i7-7700k cpu.

adobe does not utilize my 8-core CPU i currently run well, and the i7-7700k is benchmarked to work well with it.  fingers crossed or I move to Capture One Pro.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 14, 2017)

Lightroom is running smooth on my 2012 i5 3570k @ 4 ghz.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 14, 2017)

Anyone who says Lightroom is performing fine isn't running Lightroom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Jun 14, 2017)

Light Guru said:


> Anyone who says Lightroom is performing fine isn't running Lightroom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh but I am. Ever since I moved the catalog to my SSD, Lightroom has been running smooth.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 14, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Oh but I am. Ever since I moved the catalog to my SSD, Lightroom has been running smooth.



It may be working better then you experienced before but it is NOT working as good as it should be especially compared to apps like Capture One


----------



## nerwin (Jun 15, 2017)

Light Guru said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Oh but I am. Ever since I moved the catalog to my SSD, Lightroom has been running smooth.
> ...



Well it's working good enough for me.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 15, 2017)

here's how I know lightroom is bad.

Braineack takes a one week long vacation with his wife.   Takes a bunch of pictures.

Spends the next weekend frustratingly going to through pictures.  Wifey comes in and says I'd like to see them and we start cycling through.  Wifey gets annoyed that she has to wait 5-10sec between pictures for them to render the preview. Braineack suggests "let me render all the previews so they'll all load faster." "okay!" "come back in 45min when those are finished so we can just cycle through images..."  "nevermind I dont want to see them, it doesnt matter anymore I have some on my cell phone"

next time I shoot, ill probably start saving jpg copies...

I don't have the greatest rig, but I have a decent one.

I have a FX8320 8core CPU overclocked to 4.0Ghz. 32GB of DDR3 RAM, catalog and app sit on a 500GB SSD, R9 390 GPU w/8GB.

Using GPU acceleration only makes the app slower and crash.

LR simply cant take advantage of multiple cores, and every benchmark I see out there shows that more cores actually makes it run worse.  I saw one test where they ran LR using (2) 10-core CPUs and LR operations were 30% slower than a single 4-core.  Otherwise I'd have gone with the i7-6950X.

Your core is closely matched to mine, but accels over mine significantly in single core operations, so I could see where you might be okay.

I'll try this new CPU/MB/RAM combo I bought, and see how it reacts, but I don't see adobe putting any effort into developing a modern app, so I have a feeling I'll be jumping ship...  I really don't feel like waiting 4-5 seconds after I move a slider to see the change.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 15, 2017)

Braineack said:


> here's how I know lightroom is bad.
> 
> Braineack takes a one week long vacation with his wife.   Takes a bunch of pictures.
> 
> ...



That's bizarre. I can browse through a folder of 1,000 raw images and the previews load instantly and they are just standard renders. I can make changes via the adjustment panels in developed and they are instant. The only thing that lags is the spot healing tool.

I am also using GPU acceleration, but I have a Nvidia graphics card and not a Radeon and it never crashes.

Maybe Lightroom just doesn't work well with AMD chips? 

Did you try completely refreshing the installation of Lightroom? Clear all the cache?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2017)

Braineack--how many total images in the current LR catalog? I noticed that after a mere 75,000 images, LR seemed to become laggy.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 15, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Braineack--how many total images in the current LR catalog? I noticed that after a mere 75,000 images, LR seemed to become laggy.



And then you have Peter Krogh who has 100,000+ images with no problems. 

I have no idea anymore!!


----------



## Braineack (Jun 15, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Braineack--how many total images in the current LR catalog? I noticed that after a mere 75,000 images, LR seemed to become laggy.



I just spit my catalog down -- so only images from 2014 and newer.  Cant remember the count, but it didnt seem to help.



> Did you try completely refreshing the installation of Lightroom? Clear all the cache?



no, but i just updated to the latest release, and did a clear cache, and gave it 75GB of cache space on my SDD.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 15, 2017)

I can't recall the specifics, but I'm running an i5 with a GPU
Since windows upgraded/patches for Windows 8.1 LR started hanging all the time.
I had to turn off the GPU now it moves along quickly.

Even with an external USB3 HD image rendering of RAW from D750 or D500 is only a second or two.   I think I have 64GB of main memory.  And of course I'm not using the GPU anymore which, I think took just as long to render an image.

I also break apart my Catalogs based not only on year but general subject (Air, Space, Sessions, Soccer, etc).  So the catalogs are not that large.  I think I read a while ago about large catalogs so I broke mine apart when 2017 came along.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 15, 2017)

nerwin said:


> I can browse through a folder of 1,000 raw images and the previews load instantly



Thats because you computer has already created the previews.  Braineack's example was about how long lightroom takes to create those previews.



Braineack said:


> wait 5-10sec between pictures for them to render the preview



This is truly how long lightroom takes if it has not already created the preview file.  

Speaking from personal experience trying other options other programs DONT take that long. 

If only Capture One Pro was less expensive I would switch.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 16, 2017)

just got the new CPU/MB/RAM setup.  LR is running a LOT better.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 13, 2017)

mind blown:

https://petapixel.com/2017/07/11/adobe-admits-lightroom-slow-says-speeding-top-priority/



> In a blog post titled “On Lightroom Performance” and published to Lightroom Journal, Adobe Photo Product Manager Tom Hogarty writes that Adobe isn’t unaware of or ignoring Lightroom’s speed issues:
> 
> I would like to address concerns recently voiced by our community of customers around Lightroom performance, as improving performance is our current top priority. We have a history, starting with our first public beta, of working with our customers to address workflow and feature needs, and we’d like to take that same approach regarding your performance concerns. We already understand many of the current pain points around GPU, import performance, certain editing tasks and review workflows and are investing heavily in improving those areas.


----------

